# Sable german shepherd puppy



## Aralango (Sep 12, 2012)

4 weeks old.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: adorable puppy!


----------



## AlphaTango (May 27, 2016)

Ah, I love sables! Pretty little pup!


----------



## Aralango (Sep 12, 2012)

5 weeks old


----------



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

*puppy*

They grow so quickly


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adorable pup they grow to fast be ready to take many pictures!


----------



## Freyja (May 24, 2016)

So cute! Definitely take as many photos as you can! You'll be reminiscing about the puppy stage in not too long


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ZABDI SHAMAR (May 8, 2016)

Aralango said:


> 5 weeks old


Your puppy kinda looks like mine. How much does he weighed now? How old is he? Do you have more pics?


----------



## PuppyRichie (Apr 7, 2016)

What a cutie!:grin2:


----------



## Aralango (Sep 12, 2012)

ZABDI SHAMAR said:


> Your puppy kinda looks like mine. How much does he weighed now? How old is he? Do you have more pics?


He weighed 11.4 lb yesterday.
Born on 04/22/2016.

Other pictures:


----------



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

He is adorable! And we share a birthday!  
How's he handling these past few hot days in our state?


----------



## Romay (Jun 6, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Aralango (Sep 12, 2012)

*Fiona said:


> He is adorable! And we share a birthday!
> How's he handling these past few hot days in our state?


Sorry I forgot to change my location. I moved from Utah to California 3 years ago, and here the weather not that hot (69°- 62°). However, when I was living in Utah I used to have an air conditioner and my german shepherd puppy was indoor.

And nice coincidence you both share the same Bday


----------



## Aralango (Sep 12, 2012)

6 weeks old
(Playing with his brother)


----------



## EldenSays (Jun 17, 2016)

Too cute!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

They grow so quick! Do you have a name for him yet?


----------



## Aralango (Sep 12, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> They grow so quick! Do you have a name for him yet?


Gordo ... his name


----------



## Aralango (Sep 12, 2012)

7 weeks


----------



## 4legsoffun (Jun 27, 2016)

So cute your pup and mine could be twins, I can not wait till I can post pictures, My Pup was born on April 25 2016, so 3 day's later


----------

